# 3 CHEESE SMOKING BLEW IT BIG TIME!!



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

Well fellow smokers, I have cooked a ton of Hawg, Venison and Beef in my day however, never any "cold" smoked cheese. Looks like I need to study up a tad more on the cheese deal. It had the worst smoke taste that I have tasted in many a year. Three hours on the smoker. The Colby Monterey melted a little. No biggie. The sharp Cheddar and the spicy round Colby cheese did very well with zero melt. I used a chimney starter full of Cowboy brand lump and some apple chunks. See pic. Not a whole lot in my view but maybe I'm wrong about that. The problem I see is when the temp is so low the wood smolders and gives off that slightly beige color smoke. That means no flame and not enough oxygen. If you have a little flame you get the good light blue smoke but then you have too much heat. How the hell do ya find the sweet spot I ask? I hate to lose and always have. I am gonna beat that ole cheese!!! Pics of the FAIL attached and any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 15, 2019)

Sorry it didn’t work out. I am learning also and this is what was recommended. This is my smoke from Sunday. Came out good.  But never had anything to compare to. Hope this helps. Color wasn’t as dark on mine as yours


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 15, 2019)

Don't throw it out yet, vac pack it and put it in the fridge for a couple weeks and then try it again. It may mellow. Also check out A-MAZ-N products. They have some cold smoke generators that make smoking cheese super easy.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Sorry it didn’t work out. I am learning also and this is what was recommended. This is my smoke from Sunday. Came out good.  But never had anything to compare to. Hope this helps. Color wasn’t as dark on mine as yours


Saw that tube on YouTube and the guy was smoking cheese with apple pellets. I thought that could be the ticket. Glad to see you are using one. Where can I get the tube?


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 15, 2019)

I will have BMudd send you the link.  that is where I got it from


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

sky monkey said:


> Don't throw it out yet, vac pack it and put it in the fridge for a couple weeks and then try it again. It may mellow. Also check out A-MAZ-N products. They have some cold smoke generators that make smoking cheese super easy.


Chunked it! That $_ _ _ T was just plain awful!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I will have BMudd send you the link.  that is where I got it from


10-FO THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Saw that tube on YouTube and the guy was smoking cheese with apple pellets. I thought that could be the ticket. Glad to see you are using one. Where can I get the tube?



Here is the one Flatbroke got https://amzn.to/2FthK3U


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

Cold smoking is below 100 degrees.
I like 68-78 degrees for mine. So I modified my smokers to use a PID and set it to run in my range and cold smoke at night. That way the smoke gets cooled well before entering my smoke box.
Anymore, I use an *AMNPS *with dissolved and dried pellet dust as my fuel.
An AMNPS runs for 11 hours with pellets for me, or 6 hours filled with Sawdust.
But the sawdust burns cooler, and I like the flavor better than pellets.
The ability of the AMNPS to burn dual fuel is why I chose it, and the length of time it is capable of.
I like to set, and go to bed and forget it. Next morning, it's done, cool, and ready to package.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

The cheese took on a nice tan - looks like you took it to good med-rare. You shouldn't have chucked it just yet. There are a couple of things that could be done to try and salvage it. 

Let it sit in the fridge overnight on a cooling rack uncovered or loosely covered. Seal it up the next day(vacuum sealing is the preferred way). Then let it rest for at least two weeks(more time is probably better in this case). The two week rest period allows for the smoke to mellow out and distribute deeper into the cheese. If at the end of two weeks - the cheese still has a strong taste - then wrap it back up and let it rest another week. Repeat until you've reached the desired flavor profile. 

When I smoke cheese I use the tray with apple dust, and only smoke for 2 - 3 hours. I can basically eat it right out of my smoker. It still has a fairly strong flavor that mellows out with time. If smoking for my kids who like a strong smoke profile then I'll use pellets until I get the color I want. The kids cheese definitely needs the resting period.  

Chris


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 15, 2019)

Cheese takes time to mellow out after your smoke it.... it would have been ok after a few weeks or months vacusealed. My buddy made this mistake a few years ago. You shouldn’t have thrown it out. 

Scott


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2019)

Too late I guess, but a good wash in water, to remove the astringent surface oils and a rest for a couple of weeks, would greatly improve the flavor. The best method to smoke cheese is with Dust in the AMNPS, maze or Smoking Pellets separated from the cheese by 3 or more feet of dryer exhaust pipe. The nasty components in the smoke, condenses in the pipe before it reaches the cheese. You get ready to eat cheese without the strong flavor and no possibility of melting the cheese...JJ


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Here is the one Flatbroke got https://amzn.to/2FthK3U


Thank you so much. I follow Malcom Reed on YouTube and he smoked cheese using one. I think this is the ticket. Ordering tonight! Thanks again!!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Thank you so much. I follow Malcom Reed on YouTube and he smoked cheese using one. I think this is the ticket. Ordering tonight! Thanks again!!



For smoking, in any form of device, the AMNPS is the best place to begin.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> The cheese took on a nice tan - looks like you took it to good med-rare. You shouldn't have chucked it just yet. There are a couple of things that could be done to try and salvage it.
> 
> Let it sit in the fridge overnight on a cooling rack uncovered or loosely covered. Seal it up the next day(vacuum sealing is the preferred way). Then let it rest for at least two weeks(more time is probably better in this case). The two week rest period allows for the smoke to mellow out and distribute deeper into the cheese. If at the end of two weeks - the cheese still has a strong taste - then wrap it back up and let it rest another week. Repeat until you've reached the desired flavor profile.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated. Some  fellow smokers sent me the link to order the 
*A-MAZE-N 12" Pellet Tube Smoker. *


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> For smoking, in any form of device, the AMNPS is the best place to begin.


Thank you sir!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 15, 2019)

The tube is a really good piece of equipment, but if you ever want to use dust then I'd go for the maze(same company). 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Thank you sir!



You'll get there. Just a few minor adjustments and you'll be smokin Pro class.
You already have the know-how, just a few polishing strokes and Wow!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2019)

The Tube is great but generates a lot of smoke. If you don't put a couple of feet between it and the cheese, you will be in the same boat. I've tried every method posted here and Dust or Distance gives the best result...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 15, 2019)

Lesson Learned I'm following this because I have no clue on how to do cheese other than there was a post a long time ago where they use a small electric hot plate in their smoker to do it with pellets in a pan on top of it.

Warren


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

I think I may have solved my cheese smoking issue. Thanks for all of the advise as cheese smoking if new to me. A big thanks to bmudd 14474 and flatbroke for sharing the link to *A-MAZE-N 12" Pellet Tube Smoker.* I follow Malcom Reed on YouTube and saw him using one with apple pellets. It was very simple.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> I will have BMudd send you the link.  that is where I got it from


Thank you so much. I follow Malcom Reed on YouTube and he smoked cheese using one. I think this is the ticket. NO HEAT just smoke. Ordering tonight! Thanks again.......Tony aka HAWGING IT


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Thank you so much. I follow Malcom Reed on YouTube and he smoked cheese using one. I think this is the ticket. NO HEAT just smoke. Ordering tonight! Thanks again.......Tony aka HAWGING IT


you my friend are welcome.  best of luck and look forward to seeing you next attempt


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> You'll get there. Just a few minor adjustments and you'll be smokin Pro class.
> You already have the know-how, just a few polishing strokes and Wow!


I won't give up. Ordering a *A-MAZE-N 12" Pellet Tube Smoker* at the advice of bmudd and flatbroke. Thanks again.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 15, 2019)

We don't even attempt to eat the cheese until it has spent 2 weeks in the fridge vacuum sealed cause it tastes bad when just finished. I guess not everybody gets the nasty taste but many do.
You'll like the a-maze-n tube they work great


----------



## bregent (Jan 15, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> We don't even attempt to eat the cheese until it has spent 2 weeks in the fridge vacuum sealed cause it tastes bad when just finished. I guess not everybody gets the nasty taste but many do.
> You'll like the a-maze-n tube they work great



As ChefJimmy mentioned, put a length of dryer vent between the smoke generator and the cheese and you'll get cheese that is ready to eat right off the smoker. I use about 8 feet.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks to me like you had to many coals in your fire. I smoke cheese all the time with wood. I put one briquette in the fire box and stack a few small pieces on top of it. By small I mean 2”-3” split fine. When the wood is gone the briquette is hot do you can just add more small wood pieces. 
Looks like your fire was to big so to control temp you had to cut air back witch produced bad smoke.
I have also used the tube and it should be easier for you to use getting started.

Good luck and happy TBS!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Tube is great but generates a lot of smoke. If you don't put a couple of feet between it and the cheese, you will be in the same boat. I've tried every method posted here and Dust or Distance gives the best result...JJ


It is along way from the smoke chamber all the way to other end of cook chamber. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks to me like you had to many coals in your fire. I smoke cheese all the time with wood. I put one briquette in the fire box and stack a few small pieces on top of it. By small I mean 2”-3” split fine. Looks like your fire was to big so to control temp you had to cut air back witch produced bad smoke.
> I have also used the tube and it should be easier for you to use getting started.
> Good luck and happy TBS!


You are spot on. I see that now. Been smoking meat for so long, hard to go small. LOL


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks to me like you had to many coals in your fire. I smoke cheese all the time with wood. I put one briquette in the fire box and stack a few small pieces on top of it. By small I mean 2”-3” split fine. When the wood is gone the briquette is hot do you can just add more small wood pieces.
> Looks like your fire was to big so to control temp you had to cut air back witch produced bad smoke.
> I have also used the tube and it should be easier for you to use getting started.
> 
> Good luck and happy TBS!


I am going to use your method in the next couple of days. It just makes total sense to me now. I have also ordered the *A-MAZE-N 12" Pellet Tube Smoker*  and will give it a try as well. Thank You


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> You are spot on. I see that now. Been smoking meat for so long, hard to go small. LOL




Picture of starting my small fire. 








Another thing to consider is getting something to set your cheese on to keep it from touching your grates. I use a cooling rack for baking. After I’m done I stick it in the freezer until next time. Helps prevent getting grate marks on your cheese and allows smoke to flow through. 

Happy TBS!


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 15, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Picture of starting my small fire.
> 
> View attachment 385635
> 
> ...


Will do. Kind obvious that I went overboard on my fire after looking at yours. Thanks for the visual.


----------



## radio (Jan 16, 2019)

Too bad it didn't turn out for you.  I am curious what temperature you had in the smoking chamber.  Did you stick a probe in there to monitor temps?  If cheese is near the melting point that says it was way too warm in there.


----------



## CSR (Jan 16, 2019)

A quick note to be careful even with the A-Maze-N tube.  I used it for my first cheese smoke and had too many pellets lit and oversmoked the cheese.  It has been 3 months and the cheese is still unedible in my mind (getting ready to dump it now).

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-attempt-at-smoked-cheese-planning-10-14-18.280262/


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

CSR said:


> A quick note to be careful even with the A-Maze-N tube.  I used it for my first cheese smoke and had too many pellets lit and oversmoked the cheese.  It has been 3 months and the cheese is still unedible in my mind (getting ready to dump it now).
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/first-attempt-at-smoked-cheese-planning-10-14-18.280262/


Will do! Thanks for the info.


----------



## CSR (Jan 16, 2019)

As mentioned above, to get to the next level of cheese smoking you can go with the mailbox mod with a dryer hose and/or use dust instead of pellets (they will burn cleaner).  If using dust you will need the tray instead of the tube.  There are also threads where people make their own dust from pellets.

Keep at it, I need to get a new batch going now that the weather is cooled off.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 16, 2019)

CSR said:


> As mentioned above, to get to the next level of cheese smoking you can go with the mailbox mod with a dryer hose and/or use dust instead of pellets (they will burn cleaner).  If using dust you will need the tray instead of the tube.  There are also threads where people make their own dust from pellets.
> 
> Keep at it, I need to get a new batch going now that the weather is cooled off.


Thanks


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 16, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks to me like you had to many coals in your fire. I smoke cheese all the time with wood. I put one briquette in the fire box and stack a few small pieces on top of it. By small I mean 2”-3” split fine. When the wood is gone the briquette is hot do you can just add more small wood pieces.
> Looks like your fire was to big so to control temp you had to cut air back witch produced bad smoke.
> I have also used the tube and it should be easier for you to use getting started.
> 
> Good luck and happy TBS!



I was going to say the same thing.  I have so far only used charcoal and wood.  Just use a briquette or two and a piece of wood and have had pretty good results.  My friend said he likes my smoked cheese better than Boar's Head.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 16, 2019)

How is round 2 going?


----------

